# 2021 Property Preservation Price List



## MeyersPropertyCo (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello all! I just started my LLC to get started in the Property Preservation business, I’m getting everything lined up to get my first job but I am having a hard time building a price sheet. Where can I go to find standard pricing for the industry? Thanks!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

MeyersPropertyCo said:


> Hello all! I just started my LLC to get started in the Property Preservation business, I’m getting everything lined up to get my first job but I am having a hard time building a price sheet. Where can I go to find standard pricing for the industry? Thanks!


Google "_HUD Mortgagee Letter 2016_02_". It lists the Property Preservation allowables set by HUD. Almost all of the national service companies base their prices off of this letter, then adjust them with a set percentage of discount to be kept by them as profit. Often, those discounted prices are then accepted by smaller companies and offered to contractors in the field for an even further discounted price.

It's an antiquated system based on an equally outdated price sheet. PP contractors that have survived for any length of time have learned that working for discounted HUD allowables will not sustain a profitable business model, and set their own pricing.


----------

